# Mad River Thieves



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Unfortunately I have to inform all of you that 2 of my last 3 floats down the Mad River have been ruined by some thieving SOB's that think it is ok to smash a strangers car window and help themselves to thier things. This last time my buddy even left his doors unlocked, and the bast**** still smashed his window. If there are any DNR/law enforcement types reading this, I am begging you to keep a closer eye on the Rt. 41 and Eagle City Rd. parking areas, especially early in the morning. These areas are literally covered in broken safety glass. I don't want to hear that I should fish somewhere else, or that I should just leave my windows down so some dirtbag can go thru my truck and move on. I buy a fishing liscense every year that helps support trout stockings, etc... Most importantly, I don't want to fish anywhere else, nor should I have to. Does anyone have any ideas other than taking the law into our own hands, because I don't. These violations must be addressed on the behalf of everyone who enjoys the river. Anyone who fishes the Mad or lives in Spfld, please chime in and maybe we can come up with some ideas.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well I havent experienced any of this before, but know exactly what you are talkiing about...THIEVES!!! they scavanged through a buddies vehicle last year and ended up taking close to $200 worth of fishing and construction equipment...they smashed out his back window in his car...but a really good buddy of mine and my dad's fishes it all the time and has never had any problems that I know of...but he fishes the area from urbana north to rt. 36


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

From what I understand, many people have been ripped off along the river around town. My truck has never been vandalized, but I can't stand to see my friends get ripped off, especially when it was me that talked them into floating the river with me. If there is one thing that really gets my blood boiling it is a THIEF!!! This is just one more thing that makes Spfld look even worse than it already is.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Take a baseball bat and your favorite bowhunting attire and return the favor. It seems you have a better than average chance of seeing them if they've gotten you 2 of the last 3 times. Be sure to feel threatened by them when you come wandering out of the woods though.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

it happened to my buddy there as well..........they are very very notorious for this....
they stole over a grand worth of stuff if i remember correctly


----------



## crank (Jul 6, 2007)

I was the first buddy of Wader's that he mentioned and am still dealing with recovering documents stolen from my glove box. So far I estimate my break-in has cost me $500 and 15 hours of wasted time. 

What makes your frustration with law enforcement so much more justified, Wader, are all the stories I've been reading here about the recent harassment of honest folks on the LMR, Rocky Fork, etc. I filed a police report with the city, but I wonder if DNR ever gets wind of that stuff? "Fishing" for violations by harassing fishermen is definitely NOT the way to foster positive attitudes toward outdoor recreation and law enforcement.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

had to file a police report a few years ago for assualt from a drunken @#*$& down on the banks of buck creek...the person became drunk and walked down the bank and pushed all my tackle and bucket of fish into the creek and stood there and laughed...called up to my house and while I was trying to get my mother or father to act accordingly (call the police) the drunk started to verbally harass me and proceeded down the bank once again and pushed me into the creek...at the time I was a minor, so if I would have thought and known the police wouldnt have done nothing, I could have let loose and solved th eproblem myself, but when you're in a situation as that you dont think... the police never contacted us until 2 weeks later and then they said they couldnt do anything about it...we even gave them the name of the person who did all this as well as where they lived, but no...the night we called them to file a report they didnt even show up...local government law enforcement for ya....even tried byron rice to see if he could do anything and he wouldnt even contact me back


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I read a post on here somewhere where a person put some sharp type object under the seats so when the crook ran his hand under there it cut him up real bad. Wouldn't solve the breakin problem, but might give ya alittle satisfaction, just don't forget yourself!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

been there unfortunately many times before . with us it was mostly %@$#^@$$^%$!#@ trying to keep folks from fishing certain spots . my advice? get some camo....hide in the bushes.....take a big baseball bat, preferably wood!


----------



## One Sock (May 25, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I read a post on here somewhere where a person put some sharp type object under the seats so when the crook ran his hand under there it cut him up real bad. Wouldn't solve the breakin problem, but might give ya alittle satisfaction, just don't forget yourself!



yeah and then the guy robbing your stuff would sue you and win because you purposly set it up to hurt someone...much like the guy breaking into someones house and he gets hurt and sues....and wins, you read about stuff like that all the time.

But the initial poster is right...you should not have to fish anywhere else. You should be able to have the problem addressed, Unfortunately the police and DNR are not willing to sit in bush's while you fish...Me personally, i'd tie my dog up to the car with enough chain so he could run around the car a dozen times or so, then when i was done fishing, i'd buy him a nice big steak.

You could always set up a camera to record while you were fishing?????? or better yet, hide in the trunk then jump out( that might get you hurt though), but would be great to see the look on the face of the thief  

being violated like that really sucks, my wife had her belongings taken from her car, credit cards, health cards,cell phone, they even took the pack of gum that was in there and some of my kid's library books.  one thing is for sure, what comes around goes around, they have to sleep with themselves and will probably get tenfold what they do to others.

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, maybe karma will reward you with a nice fish one of these days.. best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i like the bushes idea use the bat as a deterant and have handcuffs ready, and make a citizens arrest, make sure to have a buddy with u, the downside is ull have to wait until they break a window out for intent.

it seems more and more these days less is being down about criminal activity and the cops keep telling us that we need to help them clean up the streets, do they really want vigilanties out there taking on the crime, i think not for the ones that have been harmed in this crimes usually hold grudges as i would and would take anger out on the criminal for the things they have done to us, but yet the cops continue to eat there donuts and park in parking lots and talk about there plans for the weekend instead of doing there jobs, on a good note good thing we have rookie gunho cops cause they follow the books to the "T".


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

One Sock said:


> Me personally, i'd tie my dog up to the car with enough chain so he could run around the car a dozen times or so, then when i was done fishing, i'd buy him a nice big steak.


Yea and then your dog would wind up dead...a dog isnt going to stop a thief...Wader is right, you shouldnt have to worry about your vehicle let alone anything else while fishing, the DNR just needs to be informed alot more about these "intrusions" and maybe crack down on them


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I have been giving serious thought to putting on the camo and hiding in the weeds. There is a perfect spot to do it at Eagle City Rd. I am afraid of somone driving by, and seeing me give a thief a vicious beating, then calling the law on me though. I know if Crank and I had caught someone in the act, they would probably still be in the hospital. If they can put a camera at a red light to give you a ticket without allowing you to confront your accuser, why can't they put a camera on a pole at a couple of parking areas along the river. they would catch all kinds of people stealing, selling dope, littering and so on. Does anyone know who to talk to about this? City clowncil? Sherrifs dept? It may be easier just to form a posse....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This has been going on in these areas for years My uncle has had his window busted at least 3-4 times on the Mad in the last 20 years; I've been lucky myself. I did catch a group of shady looking teenagers at my truck last year - claimed they were "looking around". They went on their way; thankfully because there were 4 of them and I was alone. I usually carry a small .22mag (daringer style), but did not have it on me that day. The whole thing made me very nervous. The law knows about it, but it is "out of the way" for them to make routine patrols, etc. 

Sad what some people would do and I can't blame you for beating them silly if you catch them in the act.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Better hope you don't bring a baseball bat to a gun fight.

I used to wade the creeks and rivers all the time - mostly in Indiana. Luckily, never had anyone mess with my truck. I used to have people stop along the road while I was walking back to my truck and ask me if I wanted a lift. That's the way it outta be.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Get up earlier than usual one day, park the truck in the usual spot, leave something expensive looking in a really conspicuous place so everyone can see it, find a good vantage point behind some bushes, and don't forget your favorite sniper rifle! 

Guaranteed best way to get rid of scum like that!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

If worried about the bat < gun thing, Ohio is an open carry state and we have a relatively easy path to concealed carry licensure. Easy to carry a quality firearm that will not be destroyed if gotten wet. Just be trained and be able to shoot true the first time, if you confront a crook you should have the drop on him. If he pulls on you squeeze first but be sure of what is behind the worthless POS if it goes all the way through. Don't want to hurt an innocent while ridding the gene pool of worthless DNA.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

In one thread people are criticizing someone for having a couple of beers and now people want someone beat down or even killed. I happen to agree the natural reaction is to retaliate. My house got broken into and I entered and exited with a .45 for about six months. The whole thieving thing is an invasion of your privacy and your sense of security. Be careful what road you choose. Assaulting someone over a misdemeanor could turn out much worse for you. Sometimes you just need to remove yourself from these situations. I know you don't want to hear that you need to fish elsewhere but this is the society we live in. I work in law enforcement and can tell you that nothing happens to these petty little thieves. Ohio has one of the largest prison populations per capita in the country. There is no room for them.

I imagine that the police didn't dust for prints. If this happens and they don't process your vehicle or your house for evidence you need to contact a supervisor (Sgt.). Law enforcement in general, myself included, begin to see these crimes as routine.

None of this is suppose to make you feel any better but hey, like I said, this is the society we live in. I am definitely not trying to stand on a podium. If I would have known who broke in my house, there would have been a good chance of him getting a beat down too. LOL


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I am glad to hear from someone in law enforcement, and am not surprised at the response. I know there are bigger fish to fry and these things get viewed as "victimless crimes" because no one is getting hurt, even though the folks who see them that way get their income from our tax dollars. As far as I know, none of my buddies vehicles were dusted for prints, or processed in any way as to lead to building a case. They got "that sucks, file a report" from law enforcemnt. I am incredibly frustrated by all of this, CCW is looking like a really good option. i don't want to kill anyone, but it would be nice to make a scumbag or two wet thier pants out of fear.....


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

East county line has had some incidents this yearas well. Same situation, broken window and rumage through the vehicle for valuables. 

Small time crooks like these are more than likely dirt stupid people. The kind of stupid where all they know is how to lie, steal, eat, and relieve themselves. You can't tell me this isn't the same group of people busting windows up and down the mad in springfield. 

Lets all agree to demand the police dust for prints if this happens to our vehicle or our friends vehicle. Stupid crooks get caught at some point. When they get caught, they get printed. If 5 vehicles broken into were dusted for prints, I am willing to bet law enforcement could find one good print. I am also willing to bet that print will produce a name.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a very simple thing to fix, really.

Just take a buddy along with a loaded firearm and have him/her hang around the bushes while you're fishing.

When the criminals show up and start breaking stuff, the buddy simply calls 911 on a cell phone and then comes out into view with weapon drawn.

While you were fishing, your friend was doing a little hunting and heard some noise. Upon closer inspection, they seen the robbery attempt and acted accordingly.

Do this just once, and you'll never have another problem with break ins.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What I do when I park my truck to go fishing is have absolutely nothing in my truck. That way I have nothing to steal.
My buddie's truck was "entered" while fishing in Florida this past March. 
Nothing was stolen because he didn't have anything of value in it. 
Anyone who would leave expensive fishing equipment or tools or anything in their vehicle when fishing isolated areas is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

"Clifford" usually watches/protects my vehical when I'm not around. It's a little pricey but will deter most break-in attemps since they would never know how close to the vehical you are...!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Clifford the big red dog?


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Make sure your things are not visible. If they see sunglasses, cell phones, money(even change) or CD's they will take them.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Clifford the big red dog?


"Clifford" as in anti-theft/remote start system. Unfortunately, it's something we need more and more often with all these crooks running around in semi-secluded areas.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't park and fish in secluded areas. I value my life and my property more than a select number of hours fishing. I do have a CCW and do carry but I don't like to push my odds the wrong way.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Some of you sound as if it you want to blame these guys for being robbed. Don't park there, don't leave things in plane site, Don't expect the cops to process the scene and heaven to Betsy do not expect to have the crooks jailed. I find it very sad that we are to change our fishing and then make sure that everything in our trucks is hidden and out of site so as not to encourage crooks. Please stop telling me and everyone else that we are wrong for fishing a "remote" (and there are no remote areas on the Mad) section and how dare we actually keep our gear in our trucks. Instead, why not demand that the criminals be caught and actually punished. Then again it is not the crooks fault that they have to steal my stuff. Heck, if it were not for the the economy, society hold them down, lack of jobs ect ect the crooks would not steal. Jeeze guys, stand for something and expect that crooks to be caught and prosecuted. After a few are put behind bars others will start to take notice and get scared straight.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

No, I don't blame the honest, hard working guy looking for a respite from a long, hard day/week. Quite the contrary! that's why I fish.

But on the otherhand, I have a wife and 2 kids who want to see me home every night. Now, if I was fishing with a group, rather than just me by myself, I would be a bit more brazen as there's strength in numbers.

Just because you have a right to do something, doesn't mean you should willingly place yourself in harms way. I really don't want to be in the wrong place at the right time. 

If you value your rights, support the 2nd Amendment as we all know, the Police really can't be there to protect all of us all the time. Join the NRA, if you aren't a member yet and remember to Vote. It is only through positive interaction that we can make a difference.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Well said Walter. Very well said. Jim is correct as well.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

To expect them to be scared straight is naive. While your standing for something and getting your things stolen, I'll put my things away and try to avoid parking in high crime areas and keep my stuff. I'm not trying to be a jerk but Enon and Wilmington aren't Springfield, Dayton and Cincy. 

There are over 38000 people booked into the Montgomery County jail every year. Most are repeaters. 95% will not learn. They choose their life and you can't understand it when your an outsider looking in. It is a whole different world than what you know. Most of the thefts from autos are kids and it isn't for the money. When it is for the money that money is for drugs. A better economy unfortunately will not stop people from doing drugs.

For the CCW supporters (I am one as well), you better know what your doing if you pull that weapon. You respect life much more than they do and you better be ready to use it and use it within the law.

All the first crack babies are young adults now, too. They don't have the mental capacity we do.

Okay, of my pedestal now. The suggestions were just trying to be helpful. Police can only arrest people, the courts have to put them away and there is no where to put them. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The economy may play a part in thievery but everyone knows right from wrong, that is if thier parents taught them that ! The love of drugs has a lot to do with it. They will steal anything to sell or trade for drugs. A lot of these idiots are dumber than a box of rocks but know how to steal.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

For the record, the incidents I first posted about took place in wide open areas in broad daylight. The second time the doors were unlocked and nothing was in the car and a window was still broken. From now on I will be leaving my windows down and doors unlocked, even though it makes me sick. I just can't turn the other cheek on this one. maybe I have strung this out for too long, but for those who don't call the Mad their home water, BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU PARK ALONG ITS SHORES, SPRINGFIELD IS FULL OF THEIVING SCUMBAGS. I will not stop going there, I will not stop fishing the river, and I will continue to pick up the trash that the cabrewers leave behind. Hell, I might even sit in a lawn chair in the parking lot once in a while to keep an eye on other people's stuff.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

"SPRINGFIELD IS FULL OF THEIVING SCUMBAGS."

We got it pretty bad around here too. Numbers wise, probably worse. I feel for you on loosing your stuff and I've been there too. My only point really is that you can't expect anything to change. 

Just make sure you do what I said and "make" the police process the vehicle for prints. You may even have to remind them that this isn't routine for you and you work hard for your things. There is always that small chance that someone will turn their life around. Not to mention, once they get on the police's radar they'll get caught more. You normally won't get your stuff back but at least you'll get some satisfaction.

I worked in the jail for 4 years so trust me, I know what these people are like and I hate them too. Hopefully nothing else will happen and it was just a bad stretch.

Hopefully I haven't made anyone mad or anything. This just happens to be a topic I am too familiar with. Like he said, they'll do things in broad daylight but just imagine what they'll do in the dark. Good luck.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lpead said:


> Sometimes you just need to remove yourself from these situations. I know you don't want to hear that you need to fish elsewhere but this is the society we live in.


Wow. How sad it is to hear this, espically from someone in law enforcement.

The society we live in today is filled wth people who want to kill americans for the way we live, for our religious beleifs, etc.... Should we all move? Should we all become Muslims (or which ever religion fits). The society we live in is filled with too many parents who don't care, should I stop caring too? 

To me, if we let the society dictate the way we should live our life and let the bad guys control us, then theres a lot of dead men and women who are tossing in their graves. 

With all due respect you may be willing to waive the white flag, but not I.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

wader said:


> I will not stop going there, I will not stop fishing the river, and I will continue to pick up the trash that the cabrewers leave behind. Hell, I might even sit in a lawn chair in the parking lot once in a while to keep an eye on other people's stuff.


I comend you. If I lived closer I'd sit with you!


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> Wow. How sad it is to hear this, espically from someone in law enforcement.
> 
> The society we live in today is filled wth people who want to kill americans for the way we live, for our religious beleifs, etc.... Should we all move? Should we all become Muslims (or which ever religion fits). The society we live in is filled with too many parents who don't care, should I stop caring too?
> 
> ...



With all due respect, that wasn't the point. I was trying to give helpful ideas on how to keep your stuff. The dumb asses aren't going to steal it while your sitting there standing up for your principles. I have a temper too, I agree it would be great to catch them in the act and give em a tune up. You can argue your point all day long. It's not going to change anything. It sucks, plain and simple. There's no white flag either. I'm not going to fish that stretch of the river because one I don't like river fishing that much and two I'm not driving to Springfield.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

lpead, sure I make my home in Wilmington. After groing up in Xenia, I Try to live away from the criminals. Unfortunetly most of us cannot fish in our front yards. We still have to leave our vehicles parked in the same lots as you.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree lpead, I wont be driving to Springfield anytime soon either. But if you dont like river fishing, you are missing out. You live close enough to the GMR to have some great days fishing. I am sure you would not be disappointed if you took a couple trips down around any lowheads in Dayton. If you dont like the crime risk, I would recomend staying away from the North dayton lowhead, just up river from Riverscape, but man that is a good hole. The DP&L lowhead is alright, by UD. The West Carrollton one is good. The Miamisburg one by Chatauqua is another good one.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Another point that I have not read much mention of. Methamphetamine is one of if not the most prolific drugs in rural America. In wide open areas with little law enforcement to go around make's for good meth labs to pop up. These guys or girls are most likly tweekers looking to get some more meth. They will beg, borrow, and yes steal for a fix. Meth is the single most addictive drug today and it is made with sudafed or ephidrine (no longer available over the counter must now be be purchased from the pharmacy in many areas) and house hold chemicals. This stuff rots the brain quickly and rationallity leaves them. They have only one goal, getting more drugs no matter what it takes and isolated cars are an easy,quick hit for them. They don't bother checking if doors are locked because the are smash and grab, they want to get in and out and score, I would bet this to be the case. Keep in mind tweekers are very unpredictable and are liable to do anything if confronted. A good blind and good quality digital camera to get some photos of these guys may not help stop the break in but at least you would have proof. Also I would bet a running car would be close by and if just stepped into plain view they would likly scatter like cockroach's to light. With photos in hand go to local law inforcement with your buddies or a group of ogfers that have been violated also and demand something be done. A simple sign saying area under 24 hr video survalience and a dummy camera may be enough to deter them. Remember they want there next hit so they are looking for easy victoms not a trip to jail. Next would be to check local pawn shops for you stuff. Fishing gear is not easy to sell on the street so it is probably going to end up in the nearest pawn shop. It helps to have serial numbers, warrenty cards or some other form of indetification of your property. If you find it in the shop exit the store and call the police and tell them you found your stolen items in the shop and wait for there arrival. Most pawn brokers don't want trouble from the cops or to have the rep of having alot of stolen goods. They will most liklly be cooperative when the badge shows up. Have your photos with you and you have some proof and the shop keep may be able to indentifie the tweeker in question. Now you have something the police can work with. This obviously takes an effort to accomplish but if we want to stop this from happening giving the parking area a reputation of being looked over and guarded will certinly curtail any future theft. Remeber again these people have lost all sense of morality and reasoning because of there addiction and will not change there behavior in most cases so making it known to them that they will be busted if they hit cars in this area they move on to some other location (unfortunattly for the next area of choice, but maybe they will be another vigilant community) Like h2o said this is the land of the free and the brave not the land of the junky and the theif. Just my .02


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

This still seems to be a little misunderstood and I don't know what else to say. I truly was trying to be helpful with the info I have. The info sucks and if I thought something could be done I would have become a police officer. I couldn't do that while not believing a difference could be made. I work behind the scenes and do what I can to catch these people.

About the GMR. I have fished W. Carrollton and Miamisburg till I was blue in the face. I have done alright at night for cats but smallies, eyes and everything else have eluded me for the most part. Probably just don't know the proper bait and techniques for river fishing. Plus I am usually with my 6 year old girl. I have a hard enough time with snags without dealing with her.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Well said sevenx. That just may work. Another option would be a..........uh.........lost my train of thought...........you know a trail camera. What are they called? The cameras you buy for hunting to see what animal's in your spot. You know what I'm talking about. Thank God it is almost time to go home!

Ok, haven't lost my mind. Trail camera was right. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20098&hasJS=true not a bad deal


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

"Next would be to check local pawn shops for you stuff. Fishing gear is not easy to sell on the street so it is probably going to end up in the nearest pawn shop. It helps to have serial numbers, warrenty cards or some other form of indetification of your property. If you find it in the shop exit the store and call the police and tell them you found your stolen items in the shop and wait for there arrival. Most pawn brokers don't want trouble from the cops or to have the rep of having alot of stolen goods. They will most liklly be cooperative when the badge shows up. "

The last experience I had with stolen goods and a pawn shop was unbeliveable. My employer had to pay the shop owner to get the tools back. The dirty,rat bastard wasn't going to give up my tools. The cop I was with took the dirty rat's side.

Cop: How can you prove these tools are yours? All tools look the same to me.

Me: I have a key in my pocket that fits that Master lock on the tool pouch.

After arguing with the rat bastard over what he paid for my tools(He thought I was gonig to take his word for it) He reluctantly allowed my boss to buy my tools from him, after producing the pawn ticket.

Cop: ...Looks like he's got ya, Mordecai. You better give him his tools...

Pawn shops are legal fencing operations for criminals...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate to paint with a broad brush and try not to, but I agree entirely with that acessment of pawn shops. I even knew (past tense) a guy whom owned and operated 2 pawn shops - nothing but a refuge for criminals. They know darn well when they are buying stolen goods. Many have the same groups of people that supply them with goodies. I have even known of some to "take orders" for items they need.

I'll admit, it would be nearly impossible to run a 100% legit pawn shop, but from my 1st hand experiences the owners/operaters don't even try. Many blatently brake the law knowing they have the legal pawn shop fence as protection from potential charges.

I'll apologize in advance to pawn shop workers/owners, bt you guys would have a very, very hard time changing my opinion after my experiences.


----------



## Learning to Fly (Feb 9, 2006)

My Uncle was a cop and I have had cops as friends all of my life. 

Here's the fact. Police departments (ALL) are a revenue engine.
If anyone wants to argue this fact they have just graduated from the academy, they are one of the recipients of this income, or they are an idiot.

One officer can stop and issue 4 or 5 citations per hour. Averaging 100 bucks a stop...Now if that small town has 20 cars on the street...Nice paycheck huh?

So why would you waste a cops time trying to stop a crime like petty theft? This takes the officer off the street and looses revenue. And why would they ever want to catch them? Do you know how much it costs to take that cop off the street, investigate a crime, find the perp, arrest and incarcerate them? Knowing full well that perp has no job, no cash, and no assets.

There is a tough answer here and it's not to be a vigilante - you will go to jail and have your assets taken.

So just be a good victim, give a short statement and let the cop get back to his public service.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Learning to Fly said:


> So just be a good victim, give a short statement and let the cop get back to his public service.


I'm local and I park and fish at eagle city often. Haven't had any trouble yet...knock on wood. 

I don't agree the answer is to roll over and shrug our shoulders. If you mean to say the alternative to being a "good victim" is vigilantism, then I see the point you were trying to make. Regardless of the fact sherrif dept. are money engines, we need to MAKE them perform the job they are paid to do. For this instance with a car break in, that means dust for prints. How many victims that chimed in throughout this post actually had their car dusted? 

As I suggested earlier and Ipead mentioned as well, demand prints are taken. Lets at least make the sherrifs department put forth some effort by checking for prints and running it against their database. 

For the most part, small time crooks are dirt stupid. Dirt stupid crooks get caught, and when caught get printed.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I say we set em up. Leave some expensive items in plain view and hide in the woods. When they make their move, we make ours and rough em up. Give them a good honest beat down from sportsman who are actually not breaking the law.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

The thing that will happen right after you give them a good honest beat down, if you dont get shot, YOU will be arrested for assault  EVERY TIME! Its not right; but it WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

quick word on Pawn shops. I think it is obvious that they are not allways legit. my point was simply pursue it with the police and "usually" they be helpful to avoid any further looking into there shop. I have a friend who had some music gear stolen he kept an eye on e=bay and his gear poped up being sold by a local pawn shop. he called the cops and and they confronted the owner and were able to find the guys that brought it in and they were arrested They all had records and were know to the police by description alone. He recoverd most of his gear and got some satisfaction. Sorry for the side track on the post but a little effort can go a long way. S


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

wader said:


> For the record, the incidents I first posted about took place in wide open areas in broad daylight. The second time the doors were unlocked and nothing was in the car and a window was still broken. From now on I will be leaving my windows down and doors unlocked, even though it makes me sick. I just can't turn the other cheek on this one. maybe I have strung this out for too long, but for those who don't call the Mad their home water, BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU PARK ALONG ITS SHORES, SPRINGFIELD IS FULL OF THEIVING SCUMBAGS. I will not stop going there, I will not stop fishing the river, and I will continue to pick up the trash that the cabrewers leave behind. Hell, I might even sit in a lawn chair in the parking lot once in a while to keep an eye on other people's stuff.


I would be careful leaving the doors unlocled and the windows down. If they decide to steal the car, your insurance may not pay. (I know from experience)

I have also had theives break windows on unlocked cars 


You don't need a CCW to carry a shotgun or a rifle, and I don't think "brandishing" would qualify if you are on the riverbank.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

socdad said:


> The thing that will happen right after you give them a good honest beat down, if you dont get shot, YOU will be arrested for assault  EVERY TIME! Its not right; but it WILL HAPPEN.


I'd like to hear that one: "Officer, I'd like to report an assault. I was just standing there, breaking out a car window to rob a guy, and WHAM the owner knocks me up side the head with his fist. All I want to do is get some money to go get a quick fix...do you have a couple dollars for me officer, I'm tweakin and need to get high." 

If the cops were there to see an actual assault happen, hopefully they'd stop the crackheads from burglarizing the vehicles in the first place. I'd doubt you'd get arrested ever, much less every time.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Another thing you can do is phone the police EVERYTIME you are headed to put in or take out, and ask for an escort.

I have called the police on numerous occassions and asked for an escort into dangerous areas, they always sent an officer, and were very understanding.


----------

